# affordable (read $12,000 or LESS) DTG printers?



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

this has to be the absolute hardest thing to reasearch as virtually no DTG printer manufacturer provides prices and no amount of keywords searching will ferret the info out either. it also doesn't help that in this industry, $18,000+ is considered "entry level". yeah... i'd like to own a popular well liked neoflex, but i just can't afford one.

i'm planning on starting a 3 part business doing graphics, web design and my own line of teeshirts + whatever other work i can get in DTG.

my ENTIRE business budget is $18,000. that must include about $3,000 for a decent PC, a tablet monitor & a color reference monitor and software.

then, i'd have about $15,000 left over, but i'll still need business cards, licenses, blank teeshirts, chemicals and a ton of other odds and ends like a DIY dryer to make everything work.

even though it's "out of my budget", my top choice is a velocijet XL at $14k that i'd like to get cheaper with a "trade show price" followed by looking into getting a refurbished DTG, neojet or anajaet etc. machine. i've even seen at least one fast T-jet (SDT-1200) selling for $8,500, so i'm hoping there's at least a few true entry level options to get into this field. i'd appreciate any heads ups that can be offered for affordable units.

besides the "rock bottom price" of the velocijet, i like that it does 13x18 and supposedly has cheap inks and replacement heads in case i have to stretch my budget to get a "useable unit".

i'd especially like:
- to be able to print on darks
- a "decent sized" image area like 13x20 (12x12 is too limited)
- a unit where reliability isn't a constant concern like one or two models i've read about trying to piece together info.

any pros and cons, comparisons, or personal experience with a model is appreciated. even though it appears the only way i'll be able to afford a unit like a neoflex is is to buy a refurb, i'm not too keen on the "buying someone else's problem" approach and a DTG review site warned against refurbs too.

cost is such a big obstacle to getting started in this biz, but it's also the most elusive info to find.

it's too bad no one has made a comparison chart of different printers comparing prices and features.

any help on finding a "decent" unit that is actually within my reach is greatly appreciated. otherwise, i'll just have to get by on graphics and limited web design with a $5,000 total budget.


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

i just received a heads up on the Spectra DTG 3000 that lists for just $8,000, and was told it's a "solid unit".

i'd previously seen that the fast t-jet 2 is only around $8,500, but thought i read one mention of one that a user who switched to neoflex didn't like and had problems within just a couple months of ownership.

as $18 is the standard price for DTG, i wonder just how useable cheaper gear will be in the long run. "you get what you pay for" is a truth if not a universal one.


----------



## sinounic (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it not possible to get a DTG within $12000? Are you looking for a local one?


----------



## ETA (Mar 14, 2013)

Bentcycle,

If you're interested in owning a Neoflex but have money issues, it may be worth your time to have a conversation with Peter from All American...he seems like he's really flexible and willing to help with that stuff. I don't currently own a Neoflex and my only experience with that company/machine/community has been this forum, but they seem like they try to work with people whenever possible.

It would be a shame for you to get a cheaper machine that you didn't particularly want/doesn't do everything you need, so if you have in your head that you'd like to get a certain type, I really suggest going for it. Maybe someone will even sell you a VERY slightly used machine for cheaper if they realized they just didn't want to get into the industry? It's always worth a shot. I think most of the manufacturers do really thorough quality checks on refurbs.


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

i'm sure a lot of distributors would be willing to "work with me" on purchasing a unit, but i really want to own my DTG outright and not be stuck paying a balance, especially if business proves difficult. i've already had an offer for a $9k neoflex.

the spectra unit is supposed to be siolid. i'm definitely researching it and every other possibility i come across.

the bottom line though is i'll only have $18k total to work with, and thatr has to include a computer, tablet & reference mnonitors, software, business licenses, business cards, a website, blank tees, chemicals and a bunch of other stuff.

if it turn out that i actually make money doing tees, then i'd upgrade down the road.

getting a DTG for $8k would definitely give me a lot better financial cushion to handle whatever comes up. i haven't even started learning about dryers *cringe* yet


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

Would love to know where to get a true entry level set up, for a home office. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

SPECTRA'S website
Spectra 3000 Digital Garment Printer...the affordable DTG solution

$8,000 is about as low a price as you'll get on any new unit unless maybe you start looking into Chinese built ones, but imagine the nightmare of getting service done on such a unit.

I think i'll start a spectra thread to get whatever feedback anyone has on the units as there isn't a dedicated brand thread for them yet.


----------



## Dono (Apr 20, 2008)

If there's no brand thread here, there's no community support. No way to know if the product is okay or a $8000+ boat anchor.

The company website site doesn't have a working About Us section. There is an Upfront thing at the bottom that says the dtg company was started from another company, which itself started in 2010. The Contact Us link there goes to a not configured website.

No street address. Typo in the company statement at the bottom, etc.

Honestly, part of me wonders if you are the vendor or actually serious because I certainly wouldn't consider giving them money based on these things.

Respectfully,
Donovan


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Dono said:


> If there's no brand thread here, there's no community support. No way to know if the product is okay or a $8000+ boat anchor.
> 
> The company website site doesn't have a working About Us section. There is an Upfront thing at the bottom that says the dtg company was started from another company, which itself started in 2010. The Contact Us link there goes to a not configured website.
> 
> ...


One of the Spectra creators is a well respected and higly active members of this forum (German13).


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

the member that gave me the heads up on spectra seemed to have respect for him and his craftsmanship.

if i end up getting one, i'll do my best to report on it as well as show some closeups of output.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Dtg price will get lower and lower is fact. Who will service better and how reliable will be the key factor. Mass production and solid parts. Not by sheet metal construction. Company history is very important measure not to be ignored. You invest $xxxx-xxxxx and company closed. Well~ where you will be?
Do same as car shopping. Open the hood. Test drive. Get samples. Send your art work. Study company. Customer satisfaction. History of machines. References longest possible. Ink price. Other supply quality and price.
You are about to be on car racing. Good luck!
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## bentcycle (May 1, 2014)

company history isn't that big an issue with me. i tend to think little upstart companies often outdo the big guys. seeing that you mentioned cars, tesla (electric cars) is a "puny" manufacturer by industrial standards with only about 8,000 cars on the road, but their customer satisfaction rating is about 98% vs about 70% for some luxury brands like bmw or mercedes i think.

the same applies to audio. some of the best performing and value products are made by little upstart companies.

i guess i believe in the entrepreneurial spirit of little guys (try watching "tucker: the man and his dream" sometime) trying to build something better than big bean counters.

i know that's the way i intend to sell teees if i ever am able to get started. i will spend more on US made blanks and plan to charge about $5 profit per tee and hopefully be able to sell top quality DTG shirts for less than $15 each. i believe in giving customers "more than what they paid for", but then again i believe that profits is the worst possible motivation for any business. if you offer a product, it should be something you believe in, take pride in, and want your customers to be happy with, even if you're selling them something designed not to break so you never get repeat business again, but do get positive word of mouth for.


----------

